# Line breeding



## Edward S Weiss (Aug 19, 2016)

Decided to try a line breeding, Eyk v Erikson one the best Working Airedales,on both sides.Found Working Dog eu does the work for you.
http://en.working-dog.eu/breed/Soraks-Kennel-22268/planning

Have watched Dollar work and he is very good. At Airedale Working Nationals he was a stand out.
My girl Kas is very high drive and this boy also high drive but has a quit confidance I like.....we shall see.
The site is great on pedigree research/ health/ workng accomplishment.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this progress. 

Confidence is everything in the little working terriers.

Combined with the raw power of the Dale it should be great to see.


----------



## Edward S Weiss (Aug 19, 2016)

Just thought to post the dog I am interested in doubling up on...Eyk who came in 7 out 108 entries in FCI world championship....http://en.working-dog.eu/results/FCI-Weltmeisterschaften-17--FCI-WM-2007-10000249
With competitors that were very good Mals and GSDs
We shall see...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think a nice placing in a multi breed competition will always add to the Dale's credibility.


----------

